# Adjusting the stance/ride height



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

As the search for a '66 or '67 GTO continues, I've been looking at a lot of pictures of different cars online and have noticed quite a bit of variation in the stance, rake, ride height (or whatever else you might want to call it) between cars. I tend to like the looks of the ones where the entire tire is visable in the wheel well both front and back with the rear of the car just a bit higher versus those where you can't see the top of the tire. Any tips on how this is being accomplished? Thanks.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

One option is to use a taller coil spring in the front and spacers in the back. Matt


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Stock front springs, Wagon back springs with drag bags. 15" rims with 4.5" backset 235/15R60 front, 255/15R60 rear.


----------



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

Thanks for the set up information. This is extremely helpful.
I was thinking drag bags too, what's the ride like compared to air shocks?

Your car looks awesome by the way.

Here's a couple of examples I grabbed from the internet of cars with the general "stance" I'm talking about.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

Thanks, drag bags do not raise it much but stiffen it up and help with the body roll as wide tires will rub on the two inch inner wheel well lip if you throw a couple passengers in the back. No problem with the bags, cheap and easy, and unlike air shocks they still let your gas shocks and springs do their job. Be sure to plumb them on separate lines that way you can adjust them independently.

From the factory they tended to be level and look slightly raked to the back. Some guys like to drop the front to get the look but on these big cars with heavy motors, and infamous under steer, that can create some steering geometry and front end travel issues. Plus you have to baby it over every hump and dip so you don't tear your header collectors off. One of the nice things about these cars when the suspension is buttoned up tight is they drive like they were intended, a 400 HP sport sedan that can chew up some blacktop in comfort and style.

In this pic you can see how deep the inner lips is in the rears.


----------



## Ace (Mar 9, 2014)

That looks pretty tight. No way I get 275/60/15's in there with a stock set-up. Thanks again for the info.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

X2 on the Air Lift drag bags. Cheap, and they help with ride height adjustment and traction, too. Just plumb them separately so that your handling doesn't suffer and you can tune them. With stock springs all around and the drag bags, you will get the look you want. If not 'raked' enough, you can add a 1 or 2 inch spacer ring to each rear spring. Be advised that originally, when new, these cars sat with a 'sacked' stance, a bit lower in back than in the front, and with plenty of tire hidden in the rear wheel well.


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

If you use a 5.5 backset with 15x9 rim on your rear tires i think you can squeeze the 275's in there with out cutting or rolling the lip. I got my rims used and was not the optimal backspace.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

An early '64-'65 rear end will give you a hair more clearance, too....it's an inch narrower.


----------

